# Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?



## Oliver (12. November 2007)

*Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Wie viel Geld würdet ihr für ein Gahäuse, das euch gefällt, ausgeben wollen? Meine Schmerzgrenze für ein Standardgehäuse beträgt beispilesweise 100 Euro, allerdings wäre ich auch bereit, 250 Euro für ein absolutes Hammer-Gehäuse auszugeben, da man ja in der Regel ein Gehäuse recht lange hat.


----------



## Gunt0r (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

mein coolermaster stacker (rc 810) hat mich damals 130,- euro gekostet. viel geld für ein gehäuse, dafür ist das auch ein recht anständiges teil, vor allem bietet es sehr viel platz.


----------



## CyberM@CS (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich denke, pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten. Es hängt ja immer davon ab, welche Qualität/Leistung ein Gehäuse bietet und davon hängt dann auch bei mir meine "Schmerzgrenze" ab. Will ich einfach nur ein optisch gelungenes Gehäuse haben, erkenne aber, dass die Verarbeitung teilweise Mängel hat, dann bin ich sicherlich nicht bereit, dafür mehr als 100,-  auszugeben. Für einen Edeltower mit guter Funktionaliät und entsprechender Performance (im Bereich Kühlung/Dämmung) gebe ich aber auch gerne mehr als 250,-  aus.


----------



## moonrail (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Meine persönliche Grenze liegt bei 150. Dann muss das Gehäuse aber auch schon viel bieten. Für das Design lege ich kein Geld drauf, mir ist Funktionalität und Leistung viel wichtiger.


----------



## ED101 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich bin auch bereit mehr für ein ordentliches Gehäuse zu bezahlen, wenn es gut durchdacht ist und sauber verarbeitet. Obwohl ich auch ehrlich sagen muss das es schon schmerzt über 200 nur für das "drumherum" auszugeben


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich finde auch das man es nicht puschal sagen kann. Wenn jemand viel Wert auf ein Gehäuse in punkto Optik,Qualität und Kühlung legt wird er mehr Geld ausgeben, als einem der einfach nur ein Unterschlupf für seine Komponeten braucht. Außerdem ist es eine Geldfrage, wenn ich wenig Geld zur Verfügung habe, spare ich lieber am Gehäuse, um das Geld lieber in bessere Komponenten zu investieren. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein XPC von Shuttle gehabt. Das Ding war super verarbeitet. Leider hab ich jetzt nich mehr soviel Geld zur Verfügung sonst hätte ich mir wieder ein XPC geholt, weil ne Topverarbeitung ist schon was feines


----------



## jign (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Kommt immer drauf an was in das Gehäuse soll aber für das was Unterm Schreibtisch steht gebe ich idr so 200-250 aus aber zb für einen Server der eh nur aufm Dachboden steht liegt meine Grenze bei 50 weil ich den sinn zb eines Lian-li bei diesem nicht sehe.


----------



## onliner (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich gebe nie mehr als 45-60 Euro aus für ein Case, da es auch hier in der Kategorie recht gute und Praktische zu haben sind.


----------



## Masher (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt unverschämt wie viel manche Gehäuse kosten....früher noch unter 50 sinds heute schon bei 300-400 (Zalman).....den Preis für eine "unterkunft" für den pc zu zahlen ist verrückt...um den Preis kriegt man eine graka und einen prozi----


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

wenn es ein echtes hammergehäuse ist geb ich auch gern mehr als 250 dafür aus


----------



## Maggats (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

gebe so ca. 100 fürn gehäuse aus, schmerzgrenze würde bei 200 max liegen.

mein jetziges lianli hat 130 gekostet, und bald kommt warscheinlich nen lianli g70a das kostet ca. 180

is sehr viel geld fürn gehäuse. für 130 würd ichs sofort kaufen aber bei 180 bin ich schon seit wochen am spekulieren


----------



## kmf (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Die absolute Schmerzgrenze liegt bei mir bei 200. Wobei ich immer recht deutlich darunter blieb.

Im Moment hab ich beim Fiasko Rechner noch das olle Xaser III V2000A und beim XP Rechner das Tsunami VA3000BWA - beide von Thermaltake. Das aufdringliche Xaser werd ich irgendwann ersetzen ... irgendwann!


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bis jetzt war ich treuer Anhänger der Chieftek CS601 in Schwarz für rund 70 Euro. Aufgrund der guten Qualität, die einem geboten wird, habe ich mich auch noch nie weiter umgesehen. Meine Tower müssen eh schlicht sein, dass heisst schwarz und ohne jeglichen Schnickschnack.

Leider hat Silverstone mit dem Temjin TJ07 genau mein Traumgehäuse auf den Markt gebracht, so dass ich mit meinem nächsten Gehäuse (Anfang 2008) wohl knapp das vierfache - nämlich 280 Euro ausgeben werde.


----------



## Imens0 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich werd nicht mehr wie 50 Euro ausgeben. Denn für nen PC der nur untersch Schreibtisch steht, reicht auch ein billiges Gehäuse. Wenn ich allerdings Case-Modding machen würde und den PC dann auch auf dem Schreibtisch oder an einer anderen gut sichtbaren Stelle platzieren würde, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen auch mal 150 Euro auszugeben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Für mein Chenbro SR-209 hab ich etwa 100 ausgegeben, viel mehr mag icha uch nicht für ein Gehäuse ausgeben...


----------



## Piy (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

ich hab 69 für meinen ammo 533 ausgegeben 
würds erstmal vllt nicht wieder tun, wohl eher was billiges, dann modden.


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Oliver: Für den ausgelagerten LAN-PC kam nur ein <100-Gehäuse in Frage; wenn ich allerdings mein aktuelles Lian Li tauschen würde, dann nur gegen ein echtes Top-Modell nach meinen Vorstellungen, was durchaus schon 250 kosten dürfte.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich hatte knapp 200 für mein Mozart TX bezahlt. Aber da mir das Ding mittlerweile zu groß ist, werd ichs verkaufen und auf ein Lian Li VB 2000+ umsteigen.


----------



## altness (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

ich liebäugele im moment mit dem nzxt zero, aber am liebsten würde ich mir ein Cooler Master Stacker Tower RC-830-KKN3 EVOLUTION II - black kaufen, der is leider außerhalb meines budgets...


----------



## Masher (12. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

War beim mir auch so, dass ich zuerst ein Coolermaster Stacker wollt...am Ende ist es ein NZXT Lexa geworden^^  (Das Zero hat mir nicht so gefallen^^)


----------



## Stormbringer (14. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

ich liebäugele für mein nächstes system entweder mit einem stacker 832 oder einem lian-li v1000. kann mich aber nicht entscheiden... das v1000 sieht edel aus, ist wohl aber staubanfällig, der stacker ist nicht sooo elegant, hat aber dafür ein entfernbares mainboardtray...


----------



## Janny (14. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

also hab nen Thermaltake Shark in Silber hab für den Tower 106 bezahlt, meine absolute schmerzgrenze liegt bei 150 alles was darüber ist finde ich für ein kasten der untern schreibtisch steht zuviel, obwohl ich viel werd auf das Design lege.

Lg


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich meistens so 150. Meine Moddinggehäuse hole ich aber bei EBAY meistens dann für 30. Wie auch mein jetziges


----------



## GamerPC (20. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

also maximal würde ich 70 ausgeben! Absolut ausreichend. Mein Gehäuse: Raidmax Sagitta   hat 59 gekostet und sieht Hammer aus und ist auch sonst perfekt


----------



## EGThunder (22. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bis dato haben meine Gehäuse nicht über 100 gekostet. Mit meinem aktuellen bin ich ziemlich zufrieden. 

EG


----------



## MrMorse (22. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Obergrenze ist 75. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Menge Kohle. Das sollte eigentlich für ein Gehäuse mit durchdachtem Luftstrom und guter Verarbeitung reichen.

Wer modden will, muß eben mehr ausgeben. Das ist auch in Ordnung so...


----------



## Adrenalize (22. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Für normale Gehäuse bis 70 EUR würde ich sagen. Das bisschen entgrateter Stahl kostet die in ihrer asiatischen Sklavenfabrik doch keine 20 EUR in der Herstellung. 

Für Bigtower und Alugehäuse würd sich sagen 100-120 EUR. Wenn es teurer ist, muss es schon ein total durchdachtes und patentrechlich geschütztes Luxusgehäuse sein. Und ich rede jetzt nicht von "stylishen" Plastik-Eimern, die blinken wie ein Puff bei Nacht.


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bei 150 ist meine Schmerzgrenze. Für den Stacker habe ich 140 bezahlt


----------



## PCGH-Ultra (25. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Habe bisher auch immer recht viel Geld für Gehäuse ausgegeben, sicher bis 100 EUR. Aber mittlerweile würd ich sagen: Es bringt nix! Es bleibt eben nur ein Gehäuse.

Also heutzutage würd ich mich auch mit sowas zufrieden geben: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=201547


----------



## Iron-Shio (26. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich habe mir vor kurzem das Lian Li A10(für 202) Gehäuse gekauft und muss sagen das ich nur Vorteile bis jetzt feststellen musste.


----------



## d00mfreak (26. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

100-150, wenn das Gehäuse zu überzeugen weiß, auch mehr


----------



## y33H@ (26. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich bin vom Klassiker Chieftec CS-601 auf ein Antec P180 umgestiegen, direkt nachdem es erschienen ist, hat mich 160 Tacken gekostet. Das Teil ist aber der Hammer! Zwar musste ich noch die Lüftergitter wegdremeln, damit es ultra-silent tauglich werden konnte, aber jetzt ist die Mühle nahezu unhörbar, funktional, schlicht und edel 

cYa


----------



## Malkav85 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich muss gestehen, das ich mir letztendlich doch ein Lian Li V2000B plus gegönnt habe für 190 Euro  

Aber das ist wirklich ne Ausnahme, da ich mein Mozart TX bei ebay gerade verkaufen kann


----------



## Stormbringer (28. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, das ich mir letztendlich doch ein Lian Li V2000B plus gegönnt habe für 190 Euro



hab inzwischen das v1000 plus 2.... total schick das ding. 
bin gerade am aufbauen des systems. einige sachen fehlen noch, z.b. die cpu, ein luftfilter für einen zusätzlich trontlüfter und der bulgin-taster. 
wenn alles fertig ist, mach ich einen kleinen vorstellungsthread auf.


----------



## tbird (28. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] mehr als 250. 

ich hab 4 LianLi PC70 daheim stehen .... ich find die dinger geil


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (30. November 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich habe mir gerade ein Cooler Master RC-690 bestellt für 74.90 . Das soll angeblich ein gutes Case sein mit super Belüftung sein.


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Würde persönlich ca. 100- 150 euro ausgeben.Hab imo en Thermaltake Shark black für 115 euro.Bietet viel platz und schaut auch noch gut aus


----------



## bse.placebo (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

hatte mir das Silverstone TJ09 gekauft und dann noch oben 2 und bei den Platten 1 Papst 120 gekauft... ganz klar über 250


----------



## ugimen (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

ich hab für mein Antec nine hundred ganze 108,90 auf den tisch gelegt


----------



## mad1977 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

ich habe seit 1 jahr das Thermaltake Armor Alu gehause. Bietet sehr viel Platz und man kann ne menge Festpaltten einbauen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gehaeuse. hat damals so ca 160 euro gekostet.


----------



## Ace (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Hatte schon 2 Gehäuse die über der 200,- euro Grenze lagen und muss immer wieder sagen sie waren ihr Geld wert


----------



## Cat_Wiesel (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Also mich wundert es überhaupt hier im Forum, wie bei einigen hier der Rubel rollt?! Sind die meisten doch wohlhabend?


----------



## Secondfly (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Gerade den Cosmos bestellt, wird morgen geliefert. Zum einen haben mich die Tests hier überzeugt meinen überholten Big-Mesh rauszuwerfen und zum anderen gebe ich beim Gehäuse gern viel Geld aus wenn es denn innovativ ist wie etwa der Cosmos mit dem durchdachten Kühlkonzept und den ganzen vorbereiteten Sachen für ne Wasserkühlung. Ich bohre, säge und schraube nämlich sehr ungern selbst an meinen Gehäusen rum. Deswegen nochmal Danke an die beiden Cosmos-Tester!  Man muss aber sagen, dafür habe ich meine RX3870 abbestellt denn laut dem Mitarbeiter am Telefon von Alternate kommt dieses Jahr nix mehr rein!


----------



## schneiderbernd (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Also ich habe für mein A+El Diablo 107 bezahlt und zähle dieses geile Teil zu den absoluten Spitzen Oberklassegehäusen,sieht geil aus,hat Platz ohne Ende und und und...nun Geschmackssache...aber das einzige was ich in Konkurenz für mich Stelle ist das Stacker 832...Nvidia Version...ist auch ein Brett finde ich...nur das kostet auch gleich mal über das doppelte!
Ansonsten finde ich gibt es wirklich hervorragende Gehäuse um die 100-150!


----------



## Jay14 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

meine grenze liegt bei 120 obwohl es eins für 75 auch tut.


----------



## Oliver (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Aus aktuellem Anlass mal ein Push


----------



## boss3D (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse hat 35 € gekostet und ich würde es sofort wieder kaufen! Das Gehäuse ist meiner Meinung nach das unwichtigste an einem PC _(es sei denn, man möchte eines, bei dem man durch eine Glaswand die "Innereien" sieht)_. Auf das, was drinnen steckt, kommt es an ...  

Wenn ich allerdings ein abolutes Top-Gehäuse sehen würde, wäre meine Schmerzgrenze 100 €.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TH3.BUG (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei etwa 100€ im Normalfall.
Ich denke bei allem darüber wird es unverhältnismäßig zu dem was man bekommt und man zahlt eigentlich nur noch für den Namen (zB. LianLi).
Bei einem absoluten Hammergehäuse, welches einen höheren Preis duch ein absolut geiles Extra rechtfertigt, steigt meine Schmerzgrenze aber


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

naja schwer zu sagen, aber meine "gehäuse" waren oft unter 50€ (sowohl helmer aus auch sollsta pällbo lagen drunter, und mein neuestes gehäuse ist an altes gehäuse umgebaut^^)

Ich bin halt der Auffassung das ein Gehäuse auch individuell sein sollte und das gelingt nur durch ausgefallene ideen und selber was drann basteln^^ und damit komm ich meißt besser als mir eins für 200€ zu kaufen....


----------



## Philster91 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich hab das Sharkoon Rebel9 Value für damals ca. 45 Euro. Wenn ich mir ein neues kaufen würde, würde ich maximal 100 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Kommt immer so drauf an.
Im Großen und Ganzen um die 50€, wenns mehr ist und sich die Mehrinvestition nicht vermeiden lässt, dann auch etwas mehr-

Aufs NT lege ich aber bei weitem mehr Wert.-.


----------



## JimBeam (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Hab mir 65€ das Lancool K7 gekauft, viel mehr währe ich nicht bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## Timsalabim (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Da es nicht das perfekte Gehäuse für mich gibt, (Selbebaute Gehäuse und Sonderanferigungen ausgenommen) darf es  höchstens 75€ sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein Cooler Master Centurion hat um die 50€ gekostet und ist sein Geld wert. Mehr würde ich nur dann ausgeben, wenn ich ein ungewöhnliches Gehäuse brauche, ansonsten reichen mir die normalen Midi Tower.l


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

für mein aktuelles Gehäuse hab ich ~150€ ausgegeben.
50€ fürs Gehäuse
20€ fürn Non Hotswap Rahmen
30€ fürn Hotswap Rahmen
40€ für die S-ATA Backplane.


----------



## moddingfreaX (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Fürs Gehäuse selber ca. 100 Euro + 50-80 Euro für Moddingequipment!


----------



## troppa (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Tja, für das Gehäuse max 300€, muss dann aber das MegaÜberGehäuse sein. Für ein normales Gehäuse ca. 200€ + 100€ Modding. Ist zwar ziemlich viel Asche, aber so ein Gehäuse muss dann auch für 5-6 Jahre halten. Naja hat bisher auch immer gut geklappt.


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Meine persönliche Grneze liegt bei ca. 100€ für das Gehäuse an sich - zur Zeit habe ich ein Antec NineHundred welches mich etwas über 90€ gekostet hat. Dazu kamen dann noch ~40€ für neue Lüfter und LED's.


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bei 150 € ist mein Limit. Habe mir letztes jahr das Stacker STC-T01-UW1 Rev. 2 , für 149€ gelkauft. Ist mein Traumgehäuse. Gab es aber zuletzt für 99€,

Da ich die Gehäuse eh nich so oft wechsel (vorher noch Thermaltake Chaser 2 5000) ist der Preis i.O.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein Limit liegt auch bei 100€ für das Gehäuse an sich ! Ich finde das reicht auch aus !

Ich mein was bringt ein Gehäuse für 400€ wenn die Hardware nicht stimmt , wobei wer sich ein Gehäsue für 400€ leisten kann sollte auch kein Problem haben sich die richtige Hardware zu kaufen 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Absolute Schmerzgrenze ist 200€. Dann muss es sich aber schon richtig lohnen - derzeit gibt es für mich kein Gehäuse was ich kaufen würde, von KEINER Firma im Desktopbereich.


----------



## Lordac (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Lian Li PC-A70b-black zu kaufen. Da ich ein schlichtes, zeitloses Gehäuse suche das genug Platz bietet um lange eingesetzt werden zu können, bin ich bei diesem erst einmal hängen geblieben. 

Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung damit gesammelt? 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Lee (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bei Lian Li´s muss man nicht nach fragen. Die sind immer top verarbeitet und sehen klasse aus. Kannst imo ohne Bedenken kaufen, wenn es kein anderes gibt was die besser gefällt


----------



## Maggats (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*



Lee schrieb:


> Bei Lian Li´s muss man nicht nach fragen. Die sind immer top verarbeitet und sehen klasse aus. Kannst imo ohne Bedenken kaufen, wenn es kein anderes gibt was die besser gefällt



word, einmal lian li immer lian li

ich bin immo auf der suche nach einem lian li g70, gibts aber nirgends mehr


----------



## DeathForce (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Absolute Schmerzgrenze ist 200€. Dann muss es sich aber schon richtig lohnen ...



Hätts nich besser sagen können, sieht bei mir genauso aus.
Aber es kommt wohl demnächst ein Cosmos ins Haus.


----------



## Nighthawk33 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ja, also ich hab mir nen Thermaltake Shark gegönnt, aber das ist fpr mich mit 125€ auch am oberen Limit...

Aber das wollte ich unbedingt haben....


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*



Lee schrieb:


> Bei Lian Li´s muss man nicht nach fragen. Die sind immer top verarbeitet und sehen klasse aus. Kannst imo ohne Bedenken kaufen, wenn es kein anderes gibt was die besser gefällt



Halte ich für nen Gerücht.


----------



## Fransen (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein nächstes GEhäuse wird sich in der Preisklasse 75-100€ einpedeln

Mit den günstigen Shark. Reb. 9 bin ich zwar auch gut klargekommen, aber leider ist die Verarbeitung (bei dem Preiszu erwarten) nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## MasterScorpion (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*



DeathForce schrieb:


> Hätts nich besser sagen können, sieht bei mir genauso aus.
> Aber es kommt wohl demnächst ein Cosmos ins Haus.



Da knn ich mich euch auch nru anschließen und mein COSMOS ist gerad schon unterwegs zu mir (RC)

Mfg *MasterScorpion*


----------



## RedKeeN (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein Lancool K7 mit Seitenfenster hat mich vor einer Woche rund 85€ gekostet. Dafür ists genauso groß, wie es auch sein sollte für meine Hardware. Mein letztes hat deutlich mehr gekostet und war viel zu überdimensioniert für 2 Festplatten und 2 5,25" Laufwerke. So passt nun alles genau rein, sieht schick aus und hat dank des guten Luftstroms auch eine gute Kühlung


----------



## Sebastian84 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

200-225€ ist die Schmerzgrenze, dafür bleibt das Gehäuse dann min. 5-6 Jahre


----------



## Flo670 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich würde auch sagen so 200€ is schmertz grenze vielleicht ein bischen mehr aber dafür bleibt das gehäuse dann  halt auch länger


----------



## grubsnek (3. August 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

also vor ein paar Jahren (vll 2, 3 oder gar 4?) hab ich 129€ für mein Thermaltake Xaser III Lanfire ausgegeben. Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass es das auch Wert ist.

Was ich heute ausgeben würde weiß ich nicht. Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an wie gut es mir gefällt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich habe für mein Thermaltake Xaser VI 169 € ausgegeben. Ich kann sagen das Gehäuse is für mich einwandfrei und sieht gut aus. Als bei mir is die Schmerzens Grenze bei 170 € erreicht.


----------



## steinschock (5. August 2008)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Hab gerade 109€ für mein Stacker T01 Black ausgegeben, und auch entsprechend gevotet.

War aber kurz davor ein Cosmos  zu nehmen.
Also für so was spezielles würde ich bis 230€ ausgegeben.
Wobei ich sagen muss Coolmaster ist echt geil, und das Cosmos S ist Hammer.
Hab´s nur nicht genommen weil ich gerade angefangen habe komplett aufzurüsten inkl. Monitor 24 zoll,Wakü +NT.
Wird X58 System und ist schon teuer genug.
Bin mit dem T01 super zufrieden und das für 135€ mit Crossflow (Hatte ich nur zufällig entdeckt,muss ich  ausprobieren) 
Gruß
Steinschock


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Antec P180 Mini

Ein kleines Case , trotzdem Edel und Top Quality für 90€


----------



## Iceananas (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

100€ ist persönlicher Schmerzgrenze, mehr wird in anderen Komponenten investiert.


----------



## SonicNoize (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich bin ein LianLi-Fanatiker... Also kann man sich denken, was ich bereit bin, aus zu geben


----------



## Low (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Habe ein Xigmatik Mitgard für 60€ gekauft und es gefällt mir richtig super. 
Wenn das Gehäuse noch für die nächste Hardware in ein paar Jahren passt (keine Ahnung vllt. werden z.b. die grafikkarten viel länger ) werde ich dieses Gehäuse behalten.

[X]Maximal 75€ würde ich für ein Gehäuse ausgeben.


----------



## Ezio (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

mehr als 250 Euro 

Qualität hat ihren Preis


----------



## Erzbaron (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[X] 76 - 100€

Im Notfalle wär ich auch bereit mehr zu zahlen aber mein aktuelles Lancool K62 hat 96€ gekostet und jetzt ist jeden einzelnen € wert ...

Das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis muss einfach stimmen ...


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

In der Regel investiere ich maximal 100,- € in ein Gehäuse, wenn es mir allerdings gefällt und ich Sinn darin sehe, mehr zu investieren erhöhe ich bis 150,- €. Oberste Schmerzgrenze bildet aber dann 200,- € - und dann muss sich der Kauf wirklich lohnen.


----------



## ghostadmin (25. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Es ist glaub ich nicht so sinnvoll einen Thread aus 2007 auszugraben.^^
Da würde ich nen neuen Thread zu dem Thema aufmachen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Stimmt aber als ich mir den alten Thread durch gelesen hab bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gelangt das sich nicht so viel verändert hat, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die meisten so um die 100€ ausgeben. Ich persönlich eigentlich auch wenn da Arlt bei mir nicht einen Fehler gemacht hätte und mir statt des Antec 900 das 1200 eingepackt hätte, so hab ich ein tolle Gehäuse für ca. 100€ bekommen.


----------



## A3000T (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Wenns demnächst soweit ist, dann 69,99€. Das Casetek 1018 kostet Marktwirtschaft sei Dank nicht mehr.


----------



## johan.d.88 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 76 - 100 Euro
Aktuell ein CoolerMaster RC690

Aber ich bin bereit, weit mehr dafür auszugeben, mein nächstes wird definitiv ein Silverstone TemJin TJ07.
Ich schrecke aber auch nicht davor zurück ein weitaus billigeres zu kaufen, hab grad ein Asgard II für meinen kleinen Bruder gekauft.

MfG


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[X]100 - 125 Euro

Hab für mein Antec 1200 119€ bezahlt.
Aber war schon Schmerzgrenze. Jedoch ist das Gehäuse eins der Besten Luftkühlgehäuse mit guter Verarbeitung und viel Platz, da wars mir das schon wert. Für Design würde ich nicht bezahlen, ist mir eigentlich egal wies aussieht, sollte nur viel Leisten.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 176 - 200 Euro

Muss aber dann schon einiges zu bieten haben....


----------



## midnight (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Also ich bin durchaus bereit für gute Qualität Geld auszugeben. Mein Cube kostete gut 80 Euro, mit dem bin ich völlig zufrieden. Sehr viel mehr als 100 Euro wollte ich aber nicht ausgeben, das "lohnt sich" für mich einfach nicht.

so far


----------



## Raptor69 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 100 - 150 Euro

es kommt immer auf den verwendugszweck an. soll ne wasserkühlung rein, wirds meistens ein etwas teureres sein. ich persönlich habe ein lian li a70b vor einem jahr bei ebay für 80 ,- inkl. geschossen. 
jetzt ist ne wk drin verbaut. das platzangebot will ich nie wieder missen. und gefallen tuts mir auch.


----------



## OnkelSatan (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bis zu 200€ (für einen BIGTOWER)

weil wer Luftdurchsatz und stabile Seitenwände haben will solte das schon investieren 

hatte früher n crossfire aus 2 x1950xtx in nem Amor junior drin das ding is im sommer bis an die 114°C gegangen, für mich zu warm

bin dan auf die HD4870 umgestiegen wieder in den Amor junior rein 95°C Schmerzgrenze was Temperaturen bei mir angeht

Umgestiegen auf den HAF 932 inkl. Standartlüftern + Steuerung siehe da gleiche HW gleich 10°C Kälter

max temp.: (raumtemperatur 25°C)

GRAKA 85°C
CPU    55°C
HDD    34°C
MB     34°C


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 100-125€

Ich finde das ist schon genug Geld für ein Gehäuse! Wenn es was besseres für mehr Geld gibt, würde ich vll. das nehmen.


----------



## AeroX (27. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bis zu 200€!
Da Qulität Geld kostet bin ich auch bereit so viel Geld für das nächstes Gehäuse auszugeben. Für mein HAF hab ich gerade mal 100€ bezahlt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein limmit sind 100€ mehr geb ich für ein Gehäuse nicht aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Mein limmit sind 100€ mehr geb ich für ein Gehäuse nicht aus, eher bau ich mir selber eins.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. April 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Weiss nicht 200 würde ich ausgeben, vieleicht auch mehr. Aber wie gesagt nen gehäuse ist normalerweise ne einmalige Anschaffung deswegen ist das ok. Und um so grösser umso besser weniger Fummelarbeit, ist ja nicht wie mit Hardware die man relativ schnell wieder austauscht.


----------



## headcracker (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 76 bis 100
mehr als 100 geht gar nicht. Das muss im 2-stelligen Bereich bleiben.


----------



## Naumo (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

arg viel mehr als 100 solltens nicht sein


----------



## Sutta (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

150€ ist Schmerzensgrenze, meistens aber eher weniger. So um die 80€


----------



## PhenomII-Fan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Bin selber gerade am suchen für ein neues Gehäuse.
Ich hab da schnell gemerkt, dass ich da mit meinen (erst) angepeilten 80€ nicht weit komme, wenn es alle meine Wünsche & Anforderungen erfüllen soll.

Also von daher bin ich derzeit bereit 125-150€ für ein neues Gehäuse auszugeben (zumal ich ein neues Gehäuse gut & gerne 3-5 Jahre haben werte). Dann ist aber auch preislich gesehen Feierabend.


----------



## Harti52 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Hab neulich erst mein Lian Li A05 ausgetauscht weil meine HW zu warm war...hätte nie gedacht das ich mal 130 Euro für ein gehäuse ausgebe. ABER jetzt hab ich ein Cooler Master HAF 932 und bin einfach nur begeistert. meine Hardwaretemp bei zocken ist um fast 15 Grad gefallen 
Die Investition hatt sich wirklich gelohnt.


----------



## sinthor4s (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Nicht ganz einfach diese Frage... einerseits will man möglichst nicht
mehr als 100€ ausgeben, andereseits kostet eine schönes, durchdachtes
und mir gefallenes Case meist 180+ ... da komm ich immer wieder in Konflikte mit mir selbst


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[X]Kommt auf das Gehäuse an...


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Maximal 200 Euro...Ich denke das sollte auch reichen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

(x) 100-125 Euro


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[X] 76 - 100 Euro (ohne netzteil) alles andere steht meiner meinung nach nicht mehr im verhältnis


----------



## dersuchti_93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[X] 150-170 und mehr
Ein Gehäuse ist eine Investition für längere zeit, da darf es mehr Kosten, aber man muss sich zu 100% sicher sein, dass das das Gehäuse ist, merke oft, dass mein Gehäuse nicht mehr schön ist und man sollte auch beim Gehäuse auf die Qualität achten, welche ab 150€ aufwärts beginnt, aber es gibt auch unter 150€ ausnahmen, die ist aber nur bei LianLi zu sehen, Cooler Master ist der reinste schrott, Plastik pur, setze lieber auf Alu und bisschen Stahl, da bin ich mit meinem Silverstone FT01 richtig und in einem Jahr dann das nächste Silverstone


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] Normalerweise bis 150€

Aber für ein edles Alugehäuse darf es auch gerne etwas mehr sein.

Für Gehäuse die später eh gemoddet werden, gebe ich allerdings so wenig Geld aus wie möglich - so hat mich mein Lian Li A77 zum Glück nur ~110€ gekostet


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

nicht mehr als 100€


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

76-100€
Man merkt aber den Unterschied, den man für das Geld bekommt.
Ob ne Mark mehr oder weniger ausgegeben wird, es spiegelt sich oft im Gehäuse wieder.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

unter 50 bisher ^^ mein aktuelles sharkoon rebel9 economy für 33 euro is luftig, sieht gut aus un hat jede menge platz. was will man mehr?


----------



## Fasifahrer (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich würde für das Gehäuse Selber so 100-125 Euro bezahlen um was ordentliches zu haben und für Modding usw. würde ich dann nochmal 100 € hinlegen um was individuelles zu haben


----------



## EricN (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

habe vor 3 monaten etwa 260 für das obsidian ausgegeben... das war ein fehlkauf für mich anfangs dachte ich oh es ist groß ist aba bestimmt ganz praktisch aba jetzt nach fast 3 monaten wirds mir schon en bsichen groß also bin ich es jetzt wieder am verkaufen in zukunft wirde meine grenze wie vorher ebi 150 sein denke das reicht bei weitem...
wer will ein obsidian 800D???


----------



## bundymania (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Ich würde bis zu 400 € zahlen für ein individuell nach meinen Wünschen gefertigtem Mountainmods Gehäuse, handmade in USA.

Bei den üblichen "Edelmarken" wie Lian Li, oder Silverstone zahle ich bis zu 250 € wenn mich das Gesamtkonzept und die Qualität vollends überzeugt.


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 75-100€


----------



## facehugger (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

100-125€


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] bis 200€


----------



## -Chefkoch- (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

[x] 100 - 125 Euro


----------



## God-Among-Insects (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

76 - 100 Euro 

früher war es weniger jetzt ist mir aber wichtig dass es auch gut ausschaut (zurzeit gibt aber leider nur wenige schöne)


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie viel Geld gebt ihr für ein Gehäuse aus?*

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

